# Anyone use the Nismo Solid Shifter?



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

As above, just wanted to know peoples opinion on the solid shifter, particularly for the R32.

Not many reviews found apart from a few from SAU and some say it doesn't feel any different albeit just a little more stiff.

Anyone on here move to one from stock?


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

You could make your own by filling the gearstick with hard rubber. 
Frost used to sell rubber moulding kits.


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Hmmm never heard of that. Just had a look and the kit is still available and looks like it would come useful for other stuff as well.

Thanks for mentioning that!

Would still be keen to get people's thoughts on the shifter though.


----------



## gtr_vspec (Nov 12, 2009)

I can't comment on the Nismo one specifically, but just thought I'd say - having gone from a japspeed short shifter back to a standard one, I will never again mess about with the shifter.


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

gtr_vspec said:


> I can't comment on the Nismo one specifically, but just thought I'd say - having gone from a japspeed short shifter back to a standard one, I will never again mess about with the shifter.


Fair play. Was it the feel or did you have issues with the japspeed?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I know that using short shifters knacker the gearbox syncro over time.

Not really worth it imho.


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Ye i had read about that issue hence I wasnt keen on the actual Short Shifter Nismo offer.

The solid shifter doesnt change the fulcrum length so doesnt change the time it takes the synchros to engage, something Nismo even mention on their short shifter.

From what Ive read the solid shifters more of a "feel" thing so wanted to know if it actually "feels" any different.

Lack of info on it perhaps tells me to give it a pass for now.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

The stock Nissan shifter is just a steel rod with a hollow steel cone sat on top with rubber bushes filled the gap. It allows some compliance at the shift knob to mask the fact that Nissans top 1989 sports machine uses a clunky truck gearbox.
The Nismo 10% short shifter just fills the gaps with stiffer compound rubber.
The 25% short shift shifts the pivot point and gives a shorter gate.

I***8217;ve tried both and personally prefer the 10%. Stupidly I sold my 10% shifter. I had an old tube of Sikaflex that was going off so filled up a stock shifter with the leftovers. Kind of made an 8% shifter as Sikaflex not quite stiff enough. Still better than floppy stock.


----------



## gtr_vspec (Nov 12, 2009)

With the japspeed short shifter, it reduced the throw to virtually nothing, and made the feel much, stiffer - it clicked left to right a few mm like a solid metal switch - it was like there were three positions, nothing in between if that makes sense.

What Trev says about synchromeshes is right - I was warned many times that I'd knacker the syncros and although I thought I was being easy on the box when it was rebuilt a number of them were wrecked (IIRC 2nd 3rd and 4th were screwed).

It just felt so nice to go back to a stock shifter after having to put so much effort in shifting before.

Maybe that 10% shifter would be a lot better - it sounds good but haven't tried one unfortunately.


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

So a short shifter is definitely a no.

The solid shifter sells cheap so might see what the feel is like, since it won't effect the synchro engagement time like the short shifter might be worth a try.


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

I've had the Nismo solid shift in the past and couldn't feel any difference in throw. Now using the C's shift kit which has an obvious reduction in throw and is nice to use.


----------



## ShopGTR (Oct 4, 2007)

Switched my 33 to the solid shifter over the Winter while car was tucked away. Not a huge change from stock but definitely feels a bit more solid. I think it's money well spent.

We have a couple short shifters in cars here at the shop and I don't really like any of them. Too notchy, one you even question if the car is actually in gear. Not cool.


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

I've got the Nismo solid shifter waiting to go onto my R33 GTR. I used to have a Tomei short shifter but if you weren't accurate while driving hard, you could easily crunch a gear! (I've done it...) After having my gearbox refreshed with new bearings, etc. I didn't want to risk doing that to my lovely new box so I sold it. I bought the Nismo solid shifter for the same reason, 10% shorter throw and a sportier feel.

I might fit it this weekend actually...


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Red Duke said:


> I've got the Nismo solid shifter waiting to go onto my R33 GTR. I used to have a Tomei short shifter but if you weren't accurate while driving hard, you could easily crunch a gear! (I've done it...) After having my gearbox refreshed with new bearings, etc. I didn't want to risk doing that to my lovely new box so I sold it. I bought the Nismo solid shifter for the same reason, 10% shorter throw and a sportier feel.
> 
> I might fit it this weekend actually...


Everyone's feedback on short shifters looks to be the same.

No reason for anything bad to go wrong with the Solid version, it's exactly the same but just shorter and made from harder rubber.

Already bought mine and waiting for it to arrive, let me know how you find it once fitted. Would be good to get your immediate insight, since you've used a short shifter before too.

Btw mind if I ask who you used to have your gearbox refreshed?


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I used to have a short shift in an R32GTR many years ago, in addition to all the above comments it also started to cause pain in my shoulder and elbow

Not sure which make it was but it was a very short throw and required a lot of effort- kind of cool at first but started pissing me off after a while


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Interested on the feedback as I was also looking at these but put it off as unnecessary.

I personally don't have too much of a problem with the standard throw and gearbox in general regardless of its origins, certainly better than most other manuals I've driven or owned. The 335i manual I had was a nice box to use, other than that can't think of many others that better it for precision and feel, most are clonky (Audi) or rubbery (Renault, Vauxhall, Ford)

Feel of the shift (when warmed up) was best with the medium shockproof gear oil in my experience, so don't forget the oil in the equation too.


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Alex C said:


> Interested on the feedback as I was also looking at these but put it off as unnecessary.
> 
> I personally don't have too much of a problem with the standard throw and gearbox in general regardless of its origins, certainly better than most other manuals I've driven or owned. The 335i manual I had was a nice box to use, other than that can't think of many others that better it for precision and feel, most are clonky (Audi) or rubbery (Renault, Vauxhall, Ford)
> 
> Feel of the shift (when warmed up) was best with the medium shockproof gear oil in my experience, so don't forget the oil in the equation too.


Same, don't have an issue with the standard shifter but the Solid version is pretty cheap to pick so thought why not.

Good point on the gear oil, although I use MT90. Redline didnt recommend the shockproof stuff due to the friction modifiers not being great on the syncros. Possibly ok to use on a battered box but not if yours is a good one.


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

jnoor said:


> Everyone's feedback on short shifters looks to be the same.
> 
> No reason for anything bad to go wrong with the Solid version, it's exactly the same but just shorter and made from harder rubber.
> 
> ...


No worries, I used JDR - John Danby Racing, they're not far from Colchester. My box was actually in pretty good condition, I found 3rd-4th and 4th-3rd was notchy sometimes (worse with the Tomei short shifter!) so I went back to a standard one but with an Austech(?) solid shifter bush (replaces the OEM white plastic bush).

The refurb kit came from Conceptua Tuning on eBay I believe, it was £500 or £600? Total for the rebuild was around £1200. All new bushes and bearings, etc. Also had my Nismo super coppermix clutch fitted with Nismo gearbox mount and Nismo braided clutch hose.  (Yes, I like my Nismo parts... :chuckle: )

I find the OEM shifter throw a bit long now, so hoping the solid shifter is a nice compromise!


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

jnoor said:


> Redline didnt recommend the shockproof stuff due to the friction modifiers not being great on the syncros. Possibly ok to use on a battered box but not if yours is a good one.


That's interesting! I have always though the heavy shockproof was the go-to on 32's and 33's when the power went up in an effort to help the internals.

I found it too much especially when cold and preferred the medium in the shockproof range (I think called lightweight), I never heard that there could be a syncro problem!

Just had my gearbox oil changed I better check the invoice....


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Alex C said:


> That's interesting! I have always though the heavy shockproof was the go-to on 32's and 33's when the power went up in an effort to help the internals.
> 
> I found it too much especially when cold and preferred the medium in the shockproof range (I think called lightweight), I never heard that there could be a syncro problem!
> 
> Just had my gearbox oil changed I better check the invoice....


I trawled most forums to get a better idea and remember a discussion on the SAU site.

I know a lot of the aussie skyline guys use shockproof, especially heavyweight, but some stated it shouldn't be used on a good box.

Not surprised about the cold start driving, it does take a while to warm up too.

It's better suited for a box that's on its way out as is masks the crunching and aids in smoother gear changes.

This the exact response from Redline when I contacted them direct:
"Thank you for contacting Red Line Oil, in your Skyline transmission the MT-90 would be recommended.

The ShockProof gear oils contain a friction modifier so can be too slippery for the synchros, one reason they wouldn’t be recommended for most street applications."

The previous owner of mine was quite meticulous with the servicing and I noticed he/she used MT85 so for me it only confirmed not to use shockproof.


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Red Duke said:


> No worries, I used JDR - John Danby Racing, they're not far from Colchester. My box was actually in pretty good condition, I found 3rd-4th and 4th-3rd was notchy sometimes (worse with the Tomei short shifter!) so I went back to a standard one but with an Austech(?) solid shifter bush (replaces the OEM white plastic bush).
> 
> The refurb kit came from Conceptua Tuning on eBay I believe, it was £500 or £600? Total for the rebuild was around £1200. All new bushes and bearings, etc. Also had my Nismo super coppermix clutch fitted with Nismo gearbox mount and Nismo braided clutch hose.  (Yes, I like my Nismo parts... :chuckle: )
> 
> I find the OEM shifter throw a bit long now, so hoping the solid shifter is a nice compromise!


Thanks bud, I'll have a look into them. I did notice the rebuild kit on Conceptuas ebay shop, not sure if they still supply that though.

Nice you got it completely overhauled with addition of the Nismo pieces... what about the Nismo slave cylinder??? Think you missed one :chuckle:


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

jnoor said:


> Thanks bud, I'll have a look into them. I did notice the rebuild kit on Conceptuas ebay shop, not sure if they still supply that though.
> 
> Nice you got it completely overhauled with addition of the Nismo pieces... what about the Nismo slave cylinder??? Think you missed one :chuckle:


Haha you'd think so! But no, I have that too now!  That came a few weeks ago with a new Nissan OEM water pump, thermostat, etc. Also, I've just ordered the 2018 Nismo oil cooler (the new 19 row version!) - so glad the last of the old ones had sold out, I nearly bought that one! :chuckle:

I keep meaning to get the Nismo plenum and R1 turbos next, but I keep buying other parts (and parts for my " daily driver" GT86!  )

I've recently seen the Platinum Racing R35 GTR coil conversion too, complete kit, billet (single piece) adaptor rail, shortened stalks for the coils so it all fits under the valley cover without mods. Works out about £750 inc postage (plus tax + fees) - tempted!


----------



## Mick E (Sep 7, 2014)

Red Duke said:


> The refurb kit came from Conceptua Tuning on eBay I believe, it was £500 or £600? Total for the rebuild was around £1200. All new bushes and bearings, etc. Also had my Nismo super coppermix clutch fitted with Nismo gearbox mount and Nismo braided clutch hose.  (Yes, I like my Nismo parts... :chuckle: )
> 
> I find the OEM shifter throw a bit long now, so hoping the solid shifter is a nice compromise!


What is the quality and strength of the 'Kenjitsu' rebuild kit like compared to Nissan or OSG kits? I have a C's short shifter fitted and can get a crunch when changing 4th to 5th too fast.


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

Very good AFAIK, RossC (JDR) has done my 33 and a couple of 32's I believe without issue, he advised me to get the Conceptua kit as I was thinking about an OSG kit which was mega money and overkill for my intended power.

I think the C's short shifter is similar in design to the Tomei? My car felt a lot better (prerefurb) and very smooth now it's all refreshed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mick E (Sep 7, 2014)

Red Duke said:


> Very good AFAIK, RossC (JDR) has done my 33 and a couple of 32's I believe without issue, he advised me to get the Conceptua kit as I was thinking about an OSG kit which was mega money and overkill for my intended power.
> 
> I think the C's short shifter is similar in design to the Tomei? My car felt a lot better (prerefurb) and very smooth now it's all refreshed. :thumbsup:


Not sure of the design of the C's shifter, it was in the car many years before I bought it. I am running high power for road use (around 750 fly) so if and when rebuilding would probably need upgraded gearbox parts. I don't launch or drag it because I am unsure how long the standard box would last, it has ate a couple of boxes over the years!


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

Probably not long at that power! I believe they're ok to around 600bhp? After that they get a bit, brittle.. Lol You'd probably be better with the OSG kit as they also do a strengthened main / input shaft? I think MattJ on here runs big power, not sure what box he uses though.


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Red Duke said:


> Haha you'd think so! But no, I have that too now!  That came a few weeks ago with a new Nissan OEM water pump, thermostat, etc. Also, I've just ordered the 2018 Nismo oil cooler (the new 19 row version!) - so glad the last of the old ones had sold out, I nearly bought that one! :chuckle:
> 
> I keep meaning to get the Nismo plenum and R1 turbos next, but I keep buying other parts (and parts for my " daily driver" GT86!  )
> 
> I've recently seen the Platinum Racing R35 GTR coil conversion too, complete kit, billet (single piece) adaptor rail, shortened stalks for the coils so it all fits under the valley cover without mods. Works out about £750 inc postage (plus tax + fees) - tempted!


Haha! Shouldn't have doubted you!

And damn you actually bought the new kit?!?!?!? Seeing the announcement of the new cooler kit almost made me have a meltdown... because I managed to source the repair parts for the old kit only a little while ago 

Cheapest I found for the new kit was about 800/900 or so from Greenline, so I'm still a little tempted but trying to talk myself out of it.

I've seen the Platinum Racing kit and it does look good, already got the Supertec one and had it anodised so going to stick with that.

What the difference in length difference on the shorter stalks? Do you know?


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

Yes, Jason from Greenline emailed me about it, funnily enough! They were the only place I'd found who had stock of the old cooler, but that had sold a week before I emailed them about it! Lucky it had! Lol Yes, it was £900 or so? Just over £1100 with fees, shipping etc. I'm on the waiting list now for the next batch. Waiting on some HPI turbo elbows too from RHD, won't be here until August or September as they're on back order. 

I have no idea on size, they're a fair bit shorter than the OEM. I'm guessing the old stalks just screw off? The new ones are CNC machined, I know that much - also available separately!


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Red Duke said:


> Yes, Jason from Greenline emailed me about it, funnily enough! They were the only place I'd found who had stock of the old cooler, but that had sold a week before I emailed them about it! Lucky it had! Lol Yes, it was £900 or so? Just over £1100 with fees, shipping etc. I'm on the waiting list now for the next batch. Waiting on some HPI turbo elbows too from RHD, won't be here until August or September as they're on back order.
> 
> I have no idea on size, they're a fair bit shorter than the OEM. I'm guessing the old stalks just screw off? The new ones are CNC machined, I know that much - also available separately!


Yep, the original stalk is held onto the coil via a rubber boot so it's pretty easy to disassemble.

I might just buy the shorter stalk and get new legs made up for the adaptor plate, hopefully that should help and avoid machining the cover.


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

A busy weekend last week meant I didn't get to fit the shifter, this weekend is looking to be the same! Got my mum & sister coming over to look at the house & extensions Monday, GT86 windscreen replacement Tuesday and then back to work Wednesday! 

No plans (yet) for the following week / weekend, I'll have to go through my parts to find the shifter and get it fitted, it would be nice to drive the GTR before the nice weather goes away again too!


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Let me know when you get it fitted and manage to try it out.

Mine came through a few days ago but my car's in no state to drive. Have the front end off with the IC and DV assemblies all taken off.


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

Will do matey.  I need to get my bumper off at some point too and fit the Nismo intercooler pipes. I had a new bonnet lock and bolts arrive a couple of weeks ago amongst a few other OEM parts. I need to update my thread really and get pics up!


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

Gents, fitted the Nismo solid shifter this morning! What a bastard... Lol :double-finger:

The old shifter pulled out easily after removing the snap ring and circlip. Unfortunately, the new nylon bush on the solid shifter is a complete PITA to fit into position, so much so I swapped it over to the solid shifter bush (brass) I bought from Oz a while back. Went in after about three taps with the hammer! The shift feels lovely, definitely more positive without being forceful on the gearbox. It isn't as short as my old Tomei (obviously) as that was a proper short shifter and reduced throw by around 30%, where as the Nismo solid shifter is around 10% - you're far less likely to miss a gear while driving spiritedly!

I'd certainly agree with Nissan's claim that it gives a sportier feel, it isn't as long a throw as I found the OEM to be! Definitely recommended for the money. :thumbsup: This is how it should have been from factory I think.

Oh, Conceptua Tuning's gearbox refresh kit is currently £550 on eBay, and yes, it does also include new synchros and they have 32/33/34 available.


----------



## sparkso (Nov 4, 2011)

Red Duke said:


> Gents, fitted the Nismo solid shifter this morning! What a bastard... Lol :double-finger:
> 
> The old shifter pulled out easily after removing the snap ring and circlip. Unfortunately, the new nylon bush on the solid shifter is a complete PITA to fit into position, so much so I swapped it over to the solid shifter bush (brass) I bought from Oz a while back. Went in after about three taps with the hammer! The shift feels lovely, definitely more positive without being forceful on the gearbox. It isn't as short as my old Tomei (obviously) as that was a proper short shifter and reduced throw by around 30%, where as the Nismo solid shifter is around 10% - you're far less likely to miss a gear while driving spiritedly!
> 
> ...


 If you're looking for a refresh kit try https://www.transmissionpartsdistributors.com

I got new bearings, seals and synchros for $152.44

Good bit cheaper tha conceptua are doing them for and it's exactly the same parts as they're advertising


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

sparkso said:


> If you're looking for a refresh kit try https://www.transmissionpartsdistributors.com
> 
> I got new bearings, seals and synchros for $152.44
> 
> Good bit cheaper tha conceptua are doing them for and it's exactly the same parts as they're advertising


Already had mine rebuilt last year, but good info for anyone that hasn't or are looking into it, cheers.


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Red Duke said:


> Gents, fitted the Nismo solid shifter this morning! What a bastard... Lol :double-finger:
> 
> The old shifter pulled out easily after removing the snap ring and circlip. Unfortunately, the new nylon bush on the solid shifter is a complete PITA to fit into position, so much so I swapped it over to the solid shifter bush (brass) I bought from Oz a while back. Went in after about three taps with the hammer! The shift feels lovely, definitely more positive without being forceful on the gearbox. It isn't as short as my old Tomei (obviously) as that was a proper short shifter and reduced throw by around 30%, where as the Nismo solid shifter is around 10% - you're far less likely to miss a gear while driving spiritedly!
> 
> ...


Brilliant! Nice to hear it work great. It's not a true short shifter so no way it'll knacker the box.

The problem with the nylon bush... it just wouldn't go in? And the bronze one, is that the one from GKTech?

I guess swapping it to a brass one is a better call than keeping the nylon one - I might do the same as you then.

Thanks for the feedback though matey!


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

sparkso said:


> If you're looking for a refresh kit try https://www.transmissionpartsdistributors.com
> 
> I got new bearings, seals and synchros for $152.44
> 
> Good bit cheaper tha conceptua are doing them for and it's exactly the same parts as they're advertising


Nice! Have you bought and used them yourself too? They list them all as model numbers, do you know which one is for the R32?

Going to keep a note of this in any case, will be useful just to buy it and keep it at hand since the price is so good.


EDIT - Is it one of the FS5R30A kits?


----------



## sparkso (Nov 4, 2011)

jnoor said:


> Nice! Have you bought and used them yourself too? They list them all as model numbers, do you know which one is for the R32?
> 
> Going to keep a note of this in any case, will be useful just to buy it and keep it at hand since the price is so good.


Haven't had a chance to get everything fitted yet but that's first on my list to tackle whenever the shell heads off for paint. 

Still have all the bits sitting in a box here, all the bearings are ntn or nachi, only thing I had to get separately was the 4th gear spring clips, mine had managed to break them off so had to get those from Nissan but they were a couple of quid each, which was a nice surprise for oem parts. 

Not 100% sure of the gearbox code for the 32 mine was FS5R30A but its on the vin plate so take a look there for a number similar to that and that should be your gearbox code


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

sparkso said:


> Haven't had a chance to get everything fitted yet but that's first on my list to tackle whenever the shell heads off for paint.
> 
> Still have all the bits sitting in a box here, all the bearings are ntn or nachi, only thing I had to get separately was the 4th gear spring clips, mine had managed to break them off so had to get those from Nissan but they were a couple of quid each, which was a nice surprise for oem parts.
> 
> Not 100% sure of the gearbox code for the 32 mine was FS5R30A but its on the vin plate so take a look there for a number similar to that and that should be your gearbox code


Just checked mine and it's the same - FS5R30A.

The site site seems to have two rebuild kits listed one at ~$150 and the other at ~$200.

I would assume it's the one that has the one piece synchros.


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Checking again it seems it's not the one with the single piece synchros.


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

jnoor said:


> Brilliant! Nice to hear it work great. It's not a true short shifter so no way it'll knacker the box.
> 
> The problem with the nylon bush... it just wouldn't go in? And the bronze one, is that the one from GKTech?
> 
> ...


Aye, the problem is you just can't get anything in there to manoeuvre the bush to the right angle! I filed the edge slightly on the brass one to give it half a chance of sitting square when you tap the shifter home. The nylon one just wouldn't have it! Although to be fair, I didn't try filing that one. It may well have been GKtech actually, I bought it a couple of years ago - I remember the postage and tax cost me more than the actual bushing! Lol


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Red Duke said:


> Aye, the problem is you just can't get anything in there to manoeuvre the bush to the right angle! I filed the edge slightly on the brass one to give it half a chance of sitting square when you tap the shifter home. The nylon one just wouldn't have it! Although to be fair, I didn't try filing that one. It may well have been GKtech actually, I bought it a couple of years ago - I remember the postage and tax cost me more than the actual bushing! Lol


Fair do's. GKTech still have the bush available on their Ebay store, so I'll grab one just in case I have the same issue.

Was reading up on the bronze bush a little more, some people had concerns over more vibration being felt and/or more wear but I felt people were just overthinking the whole thing.


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

I can't see how it'd wear, it just slots into the hole for the gear stick / selector? I've had mine on the old standard shifter for quite a while without issue. I can't say I've noticed any vibrations or anything unusual about it. Like you say, probably people over thinking it!

I went out for breakfast with my dad this morning, had a lovely drive despite the traffic. I find the SS to be friendlier around town, especially short shifting 1st into 2nd pulling away from lights or roundabouts.


----------

